# masterbuilt electric smoker bluetooth connection problems



## fpdeod

I'm Having problems connecting to bluetooth. Have installed the app several times but won't connect. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bearcarver

C'mon---A little help from one of the MES Bluetooth guys is needed!!!

I'm like Shultz on Bluetooth---"I know Nothing!!"

Bear


----------



## fpdeod

And it asks for a pair code but it doesnt show a code in the manual


----------



## dr k

fpdeod said:


> And it asks for a pair code but it doesnt show a code in the manual


I don't have a BT Mes.  Anymore you have to make sure your device has an operating system/bluetooth that is recent to be compatible and pair to the Bluetooth smoker etc.  If MB gives android/ios requirements and you're within them, then I don't know, other than make a call to MB. 

-Kurt


----------



## tcole

My pin was 0000 from the factory.  But I had to disable all windows running in the back ground out of the system menu. Do you have an android or I phone. I have a samsung


----------



## fpdeod

I have a samsung s7 phone


----------



## tcole

I had to go into settings, applications, application manager and then turn off all apps that could draw over other apps and it worked fine


----------



## fpdeod

Diabled the draw over apps. Still didnt work


----------



## tcole

I had to turn them off individually.  Just disabling them did not work.


----------



## astmedic

Had no problem connecting. Must be device specific issue.


----------

